# iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein



## rabe08 (4. September 2012)

*iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Endlich ist es so weit. Die Gerüchteküche um das iPhone 5 wird bald Geschichte sein. Apple hat zum 12.09.2012 zu einem Event eingeladen. Auf der Einladung steht eine große 12 für den 12.09.2012, wobei die 12 als Schatten eine 5 wirft. Wird das iPhone 5 endlich auch Kaffee kochen können? Wir werden es bald erfahren.

â€žApple-Eventâ€œ: iPhone 5 kommt wohl am 12. September - IT + Telekommunikation - Technologie - Handelsblatt und andere

Achso, ich eröffne hiermit die Gerüchteküche "iPhone 6"


----------



## The_GTS (4. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Gerüchteküche iPhone 6....... Ich glaub jetzt gehts los.......!


----------



## McClaine (4. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



> *iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein....*


und ich lehne genervt ab


----------



## >M.Pain (4. September 2012)

Das Iphone 5 ist doch das Iphone 6 oder wie war das nochmal...hmm keine Ahnung. Am 12 hab ich keine Zeit denn am 11 erscheint Armored Kill für Bf3,suchten is angesagt wer braucht da schon Eierfone 5 6 7 ah scheissegal.


----------



## norse (4. September 2012)

iOS 6, ios6 ios6  ich freu mich schon ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. September 2012)

The_GTS schrieb:
			
		

> Gerüchteküche iPhone 6....... Ich glaub jetzt gehts los.......!


Nein, jetzt gehts mit dem iPad weiter.


----------



## loltheripper (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Endlich ist es so weit. Die Gerüchteküche um das iPhone 5 wird bald Geschichte sein. Apple hat zum 12.09.2012 zu einem Event eingeladen. Auf der Einladung steht eine große 12 für den 12.09.2012, wobei die 12 als Schatten eine 5 wirft. *Wird das iPhone 5 endlich auch Kaffee kochen können?* Wir werden es bald erfahren.
> 
> â€žApple-Eventâ€œ: iPhone 5 kommt wohl am 12. September - IT + Telekommunikation - Technologie - Handelsblatt und andere
> 
> Achso, ich eröffne hiermit die Gerüchteküche "iPhone 6"


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0RqPhr-hdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

edit: Video wurde gesperrt


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. September 2012)

Wir könnten ihn auch Weltkopiertag nennen und uns freuen, dass nicht alles gleich sein darf.


----------



## Ahab (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Oar bitte, BITTE! Strapaziert doch nicht schon wieder dieses Thema! Langsam wird es echt anstrengend. Und die Leser-News könnte durchaus objektiver sein, das hier ist schließlich ein Newsbereich und kein Kaspertheater.  

Mein Senf zum Topic: Bin froh dass sich das ganze Getue dem Ende zuneigt. Es ist unfassbar wie die IT-Welt angesichts eines neuen iPhones oder Samsung Flagships völlig die Fassung verliert, wie eine Horde Schulmädchen vorm Tokio Hotel Konzert. Ätzend...


----------



## ryzen1 (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Bin mal gespannt. 
Brauch Ab Oktober/November ein neues Gerät. Mal sehen, was iOS6 so bringt und ob das iPhone 5 überzeugen kann


----------



## Pokerclock (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Zur Info:

Patentklagen sind nicht Thema des Threads. Zwölf Beiträge ausgeblendet. Öffnet doch einen Patentklagen-Sammelthread. Da könnt ihr euch - im Rahmen der Netiquette versteht sich - die Köppe einschlagen. Hier (und in jedem anderem Thread mit einem anderen Thema) jedenfalls nicht.

*B2T*


----------



## Cook2211 (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Patentklagen sind nicht Thema des Threads.



Indirekt schon, denn Samsung plant laut Gerüchten eine Patentklage gegen Apple, falls Apple am 12. September (Thema des Threads) ein LTE iPhone vorstellt.
Im Moment ist das Thema Patentklagen nun mal leider allgegenwärtig, wenn es um Smartphones geht.


----------



## FKY2000 (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Stell Dir mal vor ein iphone kommt raus... und keiner geht hin !

Und wenn hier einer klagt ... dann ich...und zwar über den immer wieder aufs neue nervenden Apple-Hype und damit verbundenen -ins nichts verlaufenden- Endlosstreitereien Apple vs. den Rest der Welt *gähn*


----------



## ryzen1 (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Indirekt schon, denn Samsung plant laut Gerüchten eine Patentklage gegen Apple, falls Apple am 12. September (Thema des Threads) ein LTE iPhone vorstellt.
> Im Moment ist das Thema Patentklagen nun mal leider allgegenwärtig, wenn es um Smartphones geht.


 
Neben Samsung besitzt aber auch vor allem Qualcomm LTE Patente. Und bekanntlich ist auch ein Qualcomm Chip in dem neuen iPhone vorhanden.
Wenn diese einen voll lizensierten Chip an Apple ausliefern, stehen die Chancen eher gering, dass Samsung überhaupt eine Klage erhebt.

Was ich mich Frage, das neue iPad hat schließlich auch einen LTE Chip, hier hätte Samsung ebenso klagen können oder nicht?


----------



## FKY2000 (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Aber was sagt mir diese User-News in einem PC-Forum (immerhin *PC*GH.de) ?? 

Wann und ob ein neues Mobil-Telefon rauskommt...für sowas gibts es doch Handy-Foren oder allgemein Technik-Foren ? 

Irgendwo sollte man vielleicht eine sachliche Grenze ziehen...sonst fehlt mir hier ehrlich gesagt die User-News über den Golf VII, der nun vorgestellt wurde...da sind wohl mehr Chips drin als in dem besagten iPhone.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Den Golf wirst du aber in nächster Zeit nicht mit dem PC oder Mac synchronisieren.


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Wenn es mindestens ein 4,5" Display hat isses gekauft, wenn nicht wird's das Galaxy S III 

Interessanter Link übrigens, ich frage mich was "â€žApple-Eventâ€œ:" bedeuten kann


----------



## Cook2211 (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Was ich mich Frage, das neue iPad hat schließlich auch einen LTE Chip, hier hätte Samsung ebenso klagen können oder nicht?



Gute Frage 



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Aber was sagt mir diese User-News in einem PC-Forum (immerhin *PC*GH.de) ??
> 
> Wann und ob ein neues Mobil-Telefon rauskommt...für sowas gibts es doch Handy-Foren oder allgemein Technik-Foren ?


 
Ich finde es gut, dass hier im Forum auch thematisch über den Tellerrand geschaut wir, zumal die Grenzen zwischen PC, Tablets und Smartphones zusehends verschwimmen. Ich sage nur Windows 8.....
Von daher passen solche Themen auch in ein PC-Forum. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen diese News zu lesen. Interessiert's, dann liest und diskutiert man mit, und wenn nicht, dann kümmert man sich halt um "reine" PC-Themen. Ich weiß echt nicht, wo das Problem liegen soll.....


----------



## FKY2000 (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Den Golf wirst du aber in nächster Zeit nicht mit dem PC oder Mac synchronisieren.


 
Lol, das wird auch noch kommen !!



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass hier im Forum auch thematisch über den Tellerrand geschaut wir, zumal die Grenzen zwischen PC, Tablets und Smartphones zusehends verschwimmen. Ich sage nur Windows 8.....
> Von daher passen solche Themen auch in ein PC-Forum. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen diese News zu lesen. Interessiert's, dann liest und diskutiert man mit, und wenn nicht, dann kümmert man sich halt um "reine" PC-Themen. Ich weiß echt nicht, wo das Problem liegen soll.....


 
naja, ein Handy wird noch ne ganze Zeit ein Handy bleiben...nicht weniger...aber auch nicht mehr. 

Problem habe ich nicht damit, aber ist halt ein PC Forum...so simpel wie einfach


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Na hoffentlich bald, denn dann könnte ich Daten von der Couch aus zu meinem Auto senden.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> naja, ein Handy wird noch ne ganze Zeit ein Handy bleiben...nicht weniger...aber auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Problem habe ich nicht damit, aber ist halt ein PC Forum...so simpel wie einfach



 Ein Handy ist heutzutage sogar weitaus mehr als nur ein Mobil-Telefon. Sie erfüllen viele Sachen genau so wie ein PC und sind somit weit über das "nur telefonieren" hinaus. Es sind letztlich in ihrer Funktionalität kleine PCs, und passen dementsprechend auch in ein PC Forum. Nicht zu vergessen, dass Software teilweise mittlerweile auch systemübergreifend funktioniert, was wie gesagt die Grenzen verschwimmen lässt.


----------



## Ahab (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Indirekt schon, denn Samsung plant laut *Gerüchten *eine Patentklage gegen Apple, falls Apple am 12. September (Thema des Threads) ein LTE iPhone vorstellt.


 
Laut Gerüchten? Die realen Klagestakkatos reichen wohl nicht mehr?! Jetzt werden auch noch Gerüchte darüber gestreut. Oh mein Gott...


----------



## Cook2211 (5. September 2012)

Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Gerüchten? Die realen Klagestakkatos reichen wohl nicht mehr?! Jetzt werden auch noch Gerüchte darüber gestreut. Oh mein Gott...



Hm. Keine Ahnung worauf du hinaus willst? Genau genommen ist es im Moment auch nur ein Gerücht, dass Apple am 12. das iPhone 5 vorstellt, denn Beweise dafür gibt es nicht, sondern nur Indizien. 
Somit stellt Apple gerüchteweise das iPhone vor, gegen das Samsung gerüchteweise Klage einreichen wird, um sich gerüchteweise für den verlorenen Prozess zu revanchieren.
Gerüchte über Gerüchte.

Zudem ging es darum eigentlich nicht in meinem Post, aber gut, dein Part in diesem Thread besteht halt darin zu meckern


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> naja, ein Handy wird noch ne ganze Zeit ein Handy bleiben...nicht weniger...aber auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Problem habe ich nicht damit, aber ist halt ein PC Forum...so simpel wie einfach


 
Achja?  Vom inneren her sind PC und Smartphone doch eher gleich, haben beide Betriebssysteme usw. 
Eine klare Linie die beide Sachen trennt gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## FKY2000 (5. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Achja?  Vom inneren her sind PC und Smartphone doch eher gleich, haben beide Betriebssysteme usw.
> Eine klare Linie die beide Sachen trennt gibt es nicht mehr


 
okay okay, ich habs kapiert


----------



## Voodoo2 (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Apple lädt ein 

NEIN DANKE 


glaube nicht an einen grossen erfolg der 5er reihe


----------



## McClaine (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

@ Topic
wenn eins mit 4 Zoll rauskommt, mit selber Optik und altem OS, verkauft es sich mindestens genauso wie das 4s. Alles andere ist Apple Usern denke ich egal, solange es über 4 Zoll ist - die Meinungen gehen zumindest in die Richtung


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. September 2012)

Die Optik könnten sie wirklich so lassen, aber Ebenholz auf der Rückseite wäre auch ok.


----------



## McClaine (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

@ Nail und wie stellst du dir das vor mit Holz? Entweder kostet das Gerät dann 50Eur mehr oder das Holz verliert den Schutz, saugt deinen Fingerschweiß ein und zerlegt sich langsam in die Einzelteile  
Alu wäre bestimmt ne feine Sache, frag mich sowieso warum die net die gleichen Materialien vom Book nehmen.
Oder "Holz" mit ner Kunstoffschicht überziehen, was aber dann wieder "billig" wirken würde


----------



## Pokerclock (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten und Post-Versenden vorerst geschlossen.

EDIT

Wieder offen. Persönliches wird bitte in angemessener Form per PN geklärt. Das gilt nicht nur für diesen Thread.


----------



## McClaine (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

@ Nail
Holz wäre auch nur ne Option wenn man das mit Kunststoff versiegelt, wirkt ja aber dann doch wieder "billig" für euch!? Die sollen das gleiche Material wie von den Books nehmen - hat doch was wenn alle Produkte ähnlichkeit haben (ausser dem Logo)


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Aus der Ankündigung werde ich nicht ganz schlau. Rein kommunikationstechnisch gesehen sieht man die Zwölf, als Hauptkommunikationselement und als Sekundäres die schattige Fünf. Nur was genau will uns die Marketingabteilung damit sagen, dass am 12. das iPhone5 vorgestellt wird oder ist das eine Anspielung auf "5 vor 12/ gerade noch so"
Ich muss dabei irgendwie immer nur an 5 vor 12 denken, ist stets das erste was mir bei der Betrachtung in den Sinn kommt. 

@Nailgun
Ist nur nen Spaß mit dem Holzfunier oder? 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nur was genau will uns die Marketingabteilung damit sagen, dass am 12. das iPhone5 vorgestellt wird oder ist das eine Anspielung auf "5 vor 12/ gerade noch so"
> Ich muss dabei irgendwie immer nur an 5 vor 12 denken, ist stets das erste was mir bei der Betrachtung in den Sinn kommt.



Hm. Eine Interpretation auf die ich noch nicht gekommen bin.
Ich denke aber mal, dass das iPhone 5 damit gemeint ist.


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Eine Interpretation auf die ich noch nicht gekommen bin.
> Ich denke aber mal, dass das iPhone 5 damit gemeint ist.



Wahrscheinlich. 

MfG


----------



## McClaine (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Oder wirklich 5 vor 12, es wird also allerhöchste Zeit für den Nachfolger


----------



## Cook2211 (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



McClaine schrieb:


> Oder wirklich 5 vor 12, es wird also allerhöchste Zeit für den Nachfolger



Das wird auf jeden Fall Zeit
Ich brauche ein neues Spielzeug


----------



## McClaine (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

der 12. wäre ja ein Mittwoch, nächste Woche. Hat da Apple auch immer nen bestimmten Wochentag/Datum zur Veröffentlichung gewählt oder beschränkte sich das nur aufs Monat!?
Falls doch wäre ja der 12. schon ganz richtig


----------



## blackout24 (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Mal schauen, ob sie wieder die Rückseite aus Glas machen, was ein ziemlicher Engineering fail ist.  Sicher schon zwei Hände voll
iPhones gesehen mit ausgeschlagenen Löchern hinten drin. Fällt ein normales Smartphone runter hat man immerhin ne 50:50 Chance, dass es auf die Rückseite fällt und die Abdeckung und Batterie nur raus ploppt.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*

Also jetzt mal ganz egal ob man Apple mag oder nicht. Das wird auf jeden Fall eine interessante Vorstellung.  Ich habe mir gerade ein 4S gekauft, daher verfolge ich es hauptsächlich wegen iOS6, aber bin auch gespannt was das neue iPhone so alles kann. 

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, wird das 19 Uhr deutscher Zeit losgehen.

Gruß,
André


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ganz egal ob man Apple mag oder nicht. Das wird auf jeden Fall eine interessante Vorstellung.  ...
> Gruß,
> André


Sehe ich genau so aber leider wird man ja hier wegmoderiert wenn man das schreibt, obwohl es unmittelbar ohne OT um die Vorstellung ging. 

Ich bin da sehr gespannt ob das jetzt bekannte Design Verwendung finden wird oder doch etwas ganz überraschendes kommt, Stichwort Tropfendesign. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. September 2012)

*AW: iPhone 5 - Apple lädt ein*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob sie wieder die Rückseite aus Glas machen, was ein ziemlicher Engineering fail ist.  Sicher schon zwei Hände voll
> iPhones gesehen mit ausgeschlagenen Löchern hinten drin. Fällt ein normales Smartphone runter hat man immerhin ne 50:50 Chance, dass es auf die Rückseite fällt und die Abdeckung und Batterie nur raus ploppt.


Das ist doch wie mit dem Butterbrot. 


Das mit dem Holz auf der Rückseite war aber ernst gemeint. 
Man müsste es nur mit KFZ Klarlack lackieren, dann gibt es kein Problem. So kann man auch Duschkabinen aus Holz bauen.


----------

